# OK people; TERRIBLE TWO roll call....



## RedRex (Oct 24, 2004)

Yikes, my first. Anyone going? Looks like hot weather might happen.

Random prayers would be good.

RedRex


----------



## stealthman_1 (May 2, 2004)

RedRex said:


> Yikes, my first. Anyone going? Looks like hot weather might happen.
> 
> Random prayers would be good.
> 
> RedRex


Actually looks pretty cool to me. Run like hell in the morning, gotta get over the Geysers as early as possible, every minute wasted it seems it gets 1 degree hotter. looking forward as it will be my 10th of the year  .


----------



## RedRex (Oct 24, 2004)

I've heard some stories...

...people have told me "stay in that morning paceline as long as you possibly can."

Sounds like you offer the same advice.

Looking forward to, very much so.

RedRex


----------



## bc165 (Aug 5, 2003)

Haven't done the TT, but have ridden most of those roads during the past few months. Some advice I got from a Santa Rosa Cycling Club member who has done the ride many times - stay near the front if you can over Trinity/Oakville.... probably on Bennett Valley also. That way you'll be doing some fast descending with the better riders... the road won't be too crowded. Pacelines will naturally form up the Napa Valley all the way to the Geysers. I would bring arm and knee warmers in case it's cool in the am, maybe even a vest... could be handy along the coast later also - depends on how thick your blood is and how the temps are. I live in Santa Rosa and yesterday and today the weather is about perfect, but there was some pretty good wind coming out of the west yesterday by late morning. I've heard from some riders that it's not a good idea to stop for long at the lunch break at Lake Sonoma. You might consider taking 10 minutes to gather up some food, then head out Skaggs before you cool down and put your stomach into digestion mode. An hour later as you're going along the river toward the Camp Gualala rest stop might be a better time to eat something more substantial. My .02 gleaned from conversations with others.


----------



## couchcanoodle (Jan 2, 2003)

*1st TT for me, too!*

This will be my first Terrible Two as well (I guess I picked a good year, since they are doing the original 211 mile route). I'm riding with a buddy of mine, and we're hoping to finish before dark. Is anyone planning on having lights at the final rest stop? I know we'll be ok if we finish by 9, which gives us 15.5 hours. Good luck!

-Nick

PS- Those jerseys are totally b!tchen! I'll be stoked to wear one of those!


----------



## RedRex (Oct 24, 2004)

couchcanoodle said:


> . Is anyone planning on having lights at the final rest stop? QUOTE]
> 
> I'll drop some lights, although i will be trying to beat the sun as well. I figure since I have the lights why not.
> 
> LC


----------



## couchcanoodle (Jan 2, 2003)

*How'd ya do?*

I came in at 9:47pm. My buddy Rob got a flat right after Fort Ross, and I broke a spoke on Frei Rd. All in all it was AWESOME! (but the coast was freezing on the decents)


----------



## RedRex (Oct 24, 2004)

I broke my chain TWICE going up Geysers. Almost two hours of repair (bent cog as well) and off I went. Made each aid station in-time until Ft. Ross. Gave up at that station as it looked like an 11pm finish, too much fog/dark/Saturday drunk kids to justify riding in the dark that long. 

Bummed. Felt good, healthy, strong. Long mechanical pushed me over the cut-off.

Oh well.

RedRex.


----------



## cycleaddict (Dec 24, 2002)

*Wow!! Now that was a ball buster of a ride!!!*

Flew down from Seattle on Friday, did the TT, and flew back early Sunday! I finished at 9:20. Got nauseated the NEXT morning lying in my Motel 6 bed just thinking about what they did to us after the Fort Ross stop. BASTARDS!!!! 
Did the whole ride on liquid nutrition. Sustained Energy sustained this tired old arthritic 53-year old body pretty well. and I didn't waste any time at the rest stops.
I'm glad it's over--the STP will be a cinch then it's off to 3 weeks in Tuscany and two weeks in the Pyrennes.


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

*missed it this year..*

Terrible Two is tougher than the Death Ride. Similar elevation gain, but on the Death Ride you can let it rip on the descents, whereas on the TT you have to brake for dear life. And high temps are rare on the Death Ride because of the altitude.


----------



## cycleaddict (Dec 24, 2002)

*RedRex...What a coincidence!! That guy that beat the pin*



RedRex said:


> I broke my chain TWICE going up Geysers. Almost two hours of repair (bent cog as well) and off I went. Made each aid station in-time until Ft. Ross. Gave up at that station as it looked like an 11pm finish, too much fog/dark/Saturday drunk kids to justify riding in the dark that long.
> 
> Bummed. Felt good, healthy, strong. Long mechanical pushed me over the cut-off.
> 
> ...


back into the link in your chain was my buddy Jack Kelly. He bagged it at the lunch stop but will be back next year for another go at the monster. You quit at a good time because that climb out of Fort Ross was brutal!


----------



## stealthman_1 (May 2, 2004)

I finished at 10:35...way to close for my liking and I didn't waste any time at rest stops either. Up until the last stop, no more than 4 minutes at any stop and I did a 80% liquid ride. This was IMHO harder than Devil Mtn. because of the grades, holy crap that 50 ft lip at the top of Ft. Ross nearly killed me. Thinking of what those poor souls two years ago went through on Skaggs Springs when it was 110+ degrees made be feel somewhat better about my misery. Death Ride is cake compared to The Terrible Two.


----------

